# Briggs and Stratton help



## broman12345 (Sep 13, 2009)

hello my mower( rover lawn mower with a briggs and stratton quantum XM 50 engine,Model number (12F802) Engine Type (1975-B1) ) will not start ive have tried almost everything i can think of, first i flushed the fuel tank and put new fuel in still didnt start then i cleaned the coil for surface rust and set the gap again and cleaned the flywheel/magneto from surface rust still didnt start then i cleaned out carby and bowl and bowl screw with carby cleaner and cmpressed air in all the holes still didn start then i took out the valves and cleaned all the seats and the valves and the top of the piston and any other excesse carbon there was a lot of carbon still didnt start then i put new spark plug and air filters in still didnt start i also tried starter fluid and still didnt not start. lol the only thing i can think of now is piston ring? i cant think of anything else . can anyone help me !! ???? lol


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it have a spark?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, check for spark next, then look at the flywheel key.


----------

